# Eisenbahn Simulation



## marcohfm (9. November 2014)

Hallo PC Games Communnity,

gestern fragte mein Opa mich nach einer Eisenbahn Simulation für den PC, bei der es wie bei einer klassischen Modelleisenbahn möglich ist, eigene Strecken zu entwerfen. Da Ich mich mit Simulationen absolut nicht auskenne, hoffen Ich, dass ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen könnt. Das Spiel sollte soweit möglich auf deutsch sein, da mein Opa kein der englischen Sprache nicht mächtig ist.

Schon mal im Voraus danke für eure Hilfe

marcohfm


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2014)

In der aktuellen PCG ist zufällig so ein Spiel getestet worden: Train Fever. Hat auch gut abgeschnitten mit ner Wertung von 78. Man müsste natürlich schauen, ob der PC ausreicht von der Hardware her. Hier Train Fever: Amazon.de: Games

oder auch Rail Nation Rail Nation - [PC]: Amazon.de: Games 

Man muss da halt mal schauen, ob das dann das ist, was er sich vorstellt.


----------



## Enisra (9. November 2014)

ja
ich denke Train Fever dürfte schon ganz gut sein, Alternativ auch zum Teil Cities in Motion oder wenn man ehrgeiz mitbringt auch den Train Simulator 2015
Ansonsten ist halt das Problem, so wirklich Modelleisenbahn Spiele gibt es nicht, zumindest keine die gut sind
Wobei der Train Simulator nicht 100% deutsch ist, das was aber englisch ist könnte man auch ignorieren, nebst den Rezensionen, wo die Negativen auch meistens nur rumjammern das man eine (zu) breite Auswahl an Strecken hat


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja
> ich denke Train Fever dürfte schon ganz gut sein, Alternativ auch zum Teil Cities in Motion oder wenn man ehrgeiz mitbringt auch den Train Simulator 2015
> Ansonsten ist halt das Problem, so wirklich Modelleisenbahn Spiele gibt es nicht, zumindest keine die gut sind
> Wobei der Train Simulator nicht 100% deutsch ist, das was aber englisch ist könnte man auch ignorieren



Also, ich hab das so verstanden, dass er WIE bei einer Modelleisenbahn eigene Strecken bauen können will. Nicht dass es eine Modellbahn-Sim sein muss 


Es kann natürlich sein, dass er gar nicht so was wie "200km Strecke von Stadt A nach B mit Wirtschaftssim" haben will, sondern nur eine Art "Editor", wo er eine RELATIV keine Strecke bauen kann und die Bahn nur fahren lässt ohne jegliche weitere Spieltiefe. 


Das hier fällt mir auch noch ein: Trainz™ Simulator 12 on Steam


----------



## Enisra (9. November 2014)

Ja klar,
Herb ich hab auch eine Modelleisenbahn, ich weiß *genau *was der Opa will 
Aber so was gibt es nicht wirklich, nur Sekundär durch den Editor, weswegen ich ja auch eher den anderen Aspekt von Modellbahnen angehe: Zugfahren und Züge fahren lassen

Ansonsten könnte man vielleicht von SimCity *4* nennen oder Cities: Skyline ins Auge fassen, wo man zwar auch nur Sekundär eine Stadt baut, weil man Primär ja eine Stadt unterhält, das aber schon näher dran ist


----------

